# '96 Maxima with Leaky Windshield is Not Starting



## Guest (Oct 29, 2003)

Two Things,
1) Has anyone had any problems with the windshield leaking water in? I found my driver-side floor mat drenched in water last week, poured some water in select spots and found it was leaking through the top windshield seal. Anyone else had this problem? 
2) After allowing my car to sit in my driveway for a few days of wet/cold weather I tried to start it and get nothing. I can hear a grinding noise but the engine won't turn over. All my lights and stuff work fine.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

1. Nope, i havent had any problem regarding windshield water leak. Nothing a visit to the local autoglass shop cant resolve or get a DIY windshield sealant kit or probably a new seal.

2. Have it jumpstarted...check if your battery still has enough voltage.


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

Check voltage at your battery

Check voltage at your starter

Sounds like your battery has lost voltage - especially because of the colder weather.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2003)

*Leaky Windshield*

I had the same issue with the leaky windshield on my 1998 Maxima SE. 
I think it is a manufacturing defect, but hard to prove.

Its strange but I started noticing rust on the roof of the car, along the side where the windshield and the roof join. 

A month ago it rained heavy and i noticed the roof leaking. Currently I have it sealed using a quick fix method (tape). I need to go to the shop to get it fixed.
I'm not very happy about the fact that a 5 yr old car has a leaking roof/windshield.​​


goddy said:


> Two Things,
> 1) Has anyone had any problems with the windshield leaking water in? I found my driver-side floor mat drenched in water last week, poured some water in select spots and found it was leaking through the top windshield seal. Anyone else had this problem?
> 
> 
> 2) After allowing my car to sit in my driveway for a few days of wet/cold weather I tried to start it and get nothing. I can hear a grinding noise but the engine won't turn over. All my lights and stuff work fine.


----------

